# My male pigeon won't stop cooing



## Lindog (Sep 2, 2018)

So I have a male and a female pigeon who have 2 babies who are 5 weeks old, and they keep laying eggs but we can't have any more pigeons so we confiscate the eggs, and now the male hides under the nest and won't stop cooing, just want to know if this is normal? He seems to calm down when the female comes down but she spends more time up the top so if anyone's got any idea please help because it's been non stop for days now!


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

He wants her to lay more eggs. Replace the eggs with fakes, or boil them and put them back. If you just remove them the female will immediately start laying again which can lead to calcium deficiency and reproductive health problems.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Bootface. Fake eggs are available on amazon and ebay cheaply.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

bootface is right. You cannot just take the eggs. This will cause her to keep laying in order to replace what you have taken. She will end up egg bound because of it, and maybe die. It takes a lot of calcium to make eggs, and she will use up all her calcium stores and then she will run into trouble.


----------

